# Acero cincado



## Appletree

Hola, 

Sigo dándole al acero... esta vez se trata de "acero cincado", ¿alguna idea? 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## eumenes

zinc coated steel, zinc plated steel ou zinc steel. Bromeando un poco yo diría que no existe el acero cincado sino piezas cincadas de acero...


----------



## David

Galvanized steel. Steel sheets coated with zinc by electrolysis, a process that uses a principle known as a Galvanic current in honor of its discoverer Galvani.


----------



## Appletree

Gracias. No sé si existirán pero me dan unos quebraderos de cabeza...


----------



## Appletree

David said:


> Galvanized steel. Steel sheets coated with zinc by electrolysis, a process that uses a principle known as a Galvanic current in honor of its discoverer Galvani.


 
Son lo mismo! Thanks for that piece of news, David.


----------



## eumenes

La galvanización no necesariamente se hace con cinc. Puede utilizarse cobre, niquel, estaño, etc.


----------



## Appletree

Entonces, quedemos en que el cincado es un tipo de galvanización, ¿correcto, eumenes?


----------



## David

Touch a tooth filling with a fork and you will feel a tiny Galvanic shock. Dissimilar metals in a liquid medium. That's how they deposit the zinc on the steel. Look up Galvanized in an English dictionary, and it will tell you "coated with zinc."


----------



## Appletree

I think I rather imagine the feel of the Galvanic shock. Indeed, the dictionary reads as you said, but I think "galvanized" is used for materials other than zinc, at least in my source text. 

Many thanks to both of you!


----------



## eumenes

Sí, pero mencioné eso como información general. La verdad es que el término galvanización históricamente se usa para cincado.


----------



## mora

Hello

*Galvanized steel* is coated in zinc, nothing else. Galvanic action occurs on other metals, but in the case of steel it is galvanized with zinc. 

Mora


----------



## nsv

The term 'galvanized' has become synonymos with 'covered with zinc', but the original meaning is different.
1) In the 18'th century Luigi Galvani in Italy discovered the connection between electricity and the nerve reaccion of a frog, but he did not know what neither nerves nor electricity were. Allesandro Volta, inspired by the discoveries of Galvani, invented the Volta column which was the first primitive battery. Funny enough the proces in a cell in a Volta column is called a Galvanic element.
2) To cover electrolytically a metal with another metal is called Galvanization, because of the use of electric current for the proces. Should perhaps have been Voltazation?
3) Galvanization used to cover iron with zinc becomes common, because zinc and iron immersed in a concucting liquid, eg. salt water, creates a Galvanic element which protects the iron from corrosion at the cost of the zinc.
4) Dipping iron in molten zinc is a much cheaper way of getting the protective cover - it is called heat galvanization although it does not involve electric current. So by now galvanization has become = covered with zinc.


A long explanation - hope you are not bored too much 
NSV


----------



## Marinero

For myself, I appreciate long explanations because I learn more. However, I am often acused of "telling how to build the watch when asked for the time." I still ask if there is a Spanish equivalent to this phrase.

A few years ago I learned the very short communication of "acero cincado" in Panamá: when buying galvanized roofing, simply ask for "Cin".


----------

